# Do you still need ACMEuninstaller?



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

FYI, someone finally heard everyone needing ACMEuninstaller asking for someone to fix the link on the (OP) for CM9. Just letting you know it has been fixed. And for good measure here is the link again: http://goo-inside.me/roms/cmtouchpad/alpha2/ACMEUninstaller


----------

